# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Freelance Art Handling Specialist

## crozierfinearts

At Iron Mountain we protect what our customers value most, from the everyday to the extraordinary, while helping them bridge the physical and digital world. Our people have the opportunity to bring their creativity to a workplace that thrives on change. Here, you will be part of a team that doesn’t just embrace what’s exceptional. It creates exceptional.

*As a trusted partner to our clients there is a requirement that our Mountaineers must be vaccinated.*

*ABOUT US*

We believe that art has the power to change our lives and the world for the better; how art gets there - from museums across the world to regional art galleries to the intimacy of someone’s home - matters to us. If you share this belief, please join us in our mission to be the primary service provider for the people and entities responsible for the care, movement, and long-term preservation of art and culture. Crozier is seeking an Art Handling Specialist in Davie, FL to join our dynamic and growing team.
Crozier is part of Iron Mountain Incorporated (NYSE: IRM), the global leader in innovative storage and information management services, storing and protecting billions of valued assets, including critical business information, highly sensitive data, and cultural and historical artifacts. The infrastructure of Iron Mountain uniquely positions Crozier to handle diverse and non-traditional collections. Ultra High-resolution 3D scanning, digitization, and bespoke archival solutions are some of the specific services provided through Crozier’s affiliation with Iron Mountain.

*JOB SUMMARY*

Art Handling Specialists are responsible for ensuring the safe handling of artworks for packing/crating, in transit, and during onsite projects. This position will also provide leadership and guidance during projects while acting as a liaison between clients and company managers.

*JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Handle and move artworks, including wrapping, packing and crating using appropriate techniques and materialsInstall/de-install artworks during onsite projects using proper techniques and toolsHandle and move dec-arts and furniture, including wrapping, packing and crating using appropriate techniques and materialsLoad/unload trucks to ensure safe transitPlan the organization and packing of trucks to ensure the utmost safety of objects during transitConduct inspection reports for various types of art objectsLead a team; provide guidance and coaching during projectsAct as a liaison while onsite between clients and company managementDetermine strategy for projects, particularly when senior staff are not onsite

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS*

2+ years of Art Handling experienceKnowledge and interest in fine art, decorative art and/or designDemonstrated knowledge of industry-standard packing, crating, and installation techniques and materialsAbility to speak effectively to clients and coworkersStrong attention to detail, discretion, and follow-throughMust be a team player, with the ability to lead and effectively communicate instructionsMust be self-motivated and able to work well under pressureValid driver’s licenseClean personal and previous employment recordAble to travel to regional locations for onsite workMust be willing to work flexible hours based on the needs of the project

*PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS*
Physical Requirements: lifting, moving, heavy objects, bending, kneeling, crouching, etc. Must be able to stand for extended periods of time and lift a min. of 50lbs on their own.
Utilization of Time and Equipment:
5% Laptop / desktop computer, telephone, projector
95% Lifting, moving, pushing and pulling equipment, cases, containers, or boxes in excess of: 10 - 20 lbs


*WHAT’S IN IT FOR YOU?*

Be part of an ever-evolving global organization focused on transformation and innovationA support system where you have a safe place to voice your opinion, share feedback, and be your true authentic selfGlobal connectivity to learn from teammates who share your passion for art.Our clients come from all walks of life, and so do we. We hire great people from a wide variety of backgrounds, not just because it’s the right thing to do, but because it makes our company stronger. If you share our values and our enthusiasm, bring your best self to work. We insist.

Please apply online at:Davie, Florida https://ironmountain.jobs/davie-fl/f...DD6013FA2/job/Long Island City, NY https://ironmountain.jobs/long-islan...F695E9C6A/job/

Please go to our careers page for other cities and states: https://ironmountain.jobs/

----------

